# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT 2.35 huawei Oppo Vivo tecno new update(2018-03-20)

## mohamed73

the huawei qualcomm android 8.0 system support account frp remove by one click!!!
the OPPO add A71-QLM 2018 type one click remove account\password\frp !!!
the VIVO Y65 support frp and account password remove by one click!!! 
fix the bug for meizu flash!!!
MTK tools add tecno IN5 support!!! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

